
Ask HN: How to set better deadlines for side projects? - faizshah
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m working on a lot of side projects but when estimating time and setting a deadline for side projects I often miss them despite being on time with regular work.<p>I noticed that my side project work often involves a lot more learning and using skills that I don&#x27;t already have so it becomes difficult for me to plan ahead and be able to estimate how long creating something using a new skill will take me (for example creating something using a library that I need to learn). This isn&#x27;t necessarily an issue except when I keep missing my own self imposed deadline a project that I only wanted to spend a month on blows up to a year as I keep going down a rabbit hole to learn new things.<p>How can I better set deadlines and goals in side projects?
======
deepaksurti
>> that I only wanted to spend a month on blows up to a year as I keep going
down a rabbit hole to learn new things.

And the fact that you are learning new things, those in themselves are new
side projects. So I don't really see you being bad at estimating but the fact
that you didn't have all the skills/tech required to pull off the side
project.

So for the upcoming and existing side projects, why not spend a day or two
just coming up with all necessary skills/tech reuqired and re-estimate?

\- So you have not wasted time as you have still gone ahead and learnt new
skills

\- As others have pointed out, unless there are tangible outcomes you are
looking at (new job, revenue, leading to startup) etc, what you are doing it
right. Just go with the flow, learn new skills as that or sharpening existing
skills are great use cases for side projects!

Btw, keep up the great work and it's inspiring to see fellow engineers pursue
side projects with dedication.

------
jdauriemma
A deadline is useful only if there are tangible incentives attached to it, and
it's rare that you can self-impose these kinds of incentives in a way that
isn't self-flagellating. My advice is to let go of timeboxing and let your
sense of wonder, exploration, and discovery guide your progress.

------
KohgnaK
"...that I only wanted to spend a month on blows up to a year as I keep going
down a rabbit hole to learn new things."

As long as it does not impact family time and such, how is this a problem?
You're passionate and driven enough to keep working on side projects and learn
new things all along, that's just awesome!!

------
gitgud
A good way to stick to deadlines is to tell people that you have something to
show them on a specific date, then you feel obliged to meet that deadline (to
avoid embarrassment). It also forces you to accept trade-offs in technologies
and stops you falling down rabbit holes...

